# This is a windows registry question not directly LR related; PSE off topic



## LRList001 (Feb 15, 2015)

There are some very knowledgeable people here and as the forum I am a member of, I thought I would try here first, although it is off topic.

I would like to direct PSE to use a different editor.  I have had a look in the registry for entries for PSE's choice of current editor and there are a huge number.  

Does anyone know which of those myriad of entries is the one PSE Organiser users to fire up the default Editor?  I tried to add an extra editor but Adobe being Adobe they have their own rules and it didn't let me.  (We all enjoy software where the manufacturer knows better than I do as to how I want to configure my workspace).

As Adobe have their own idea as to what I want to have happen (we are not in alignment over this), reinstalling won't fix what I want as my preferred behaviour, but just maybe a registry entry or two will fix it.

I currently work manually and it isn't a big deal, ie I fire up the editor I want and drag my work into the window, I was hoping to get it so the PSE Organiser would launch the Editor I want as its right-click menu action.

I did manage to get LR to launch my choice of editor with a registry change, so it is a matter of making the similar change in PSE.

TIA


----------

